# Any weekend bikers?



## GAcarver (Oct 7, 2008)

I just bought a 2001 Honda Shadow 750 american classic,
My first road bike, was just wondering how many of you ride on the weekends?


----------



## MOTS (Oct 7, 2008)

yep.......2004 Harley FXDLI


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 7, 2008)

Weekends... weekdays... any excuse to ride...
1984 FLHS Shovelhead
1998 FXSTC softail custom


----------



## capt stan (Oct 7, 2008)

08 KLR 650..Street..... dirt it..... don't matter with mine!!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 7, 2008)

*yep*



dbodkin said:


> Weekends... weekdays... any excuse to ride...
> 1984 FLHS Shovelhead
> 1998 FXSTC softail custom




Yep
What he said.

See pictures in Bragging Board under Biker chick.

2001 FXDL


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 7, 2008)

yup...07 KLR 650


----------



## GRIFF (Oct 7, 2008)

*Every day I can*

2002 Yamaha V-Star 1100 Classic


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 7, 2008)

Been riding for 60 years, just got back! 2000 inturder 1400 Suzuki.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 7, 2008)

Weekdays, weekends, all year long.  It's addictive, worse than deer hunting.  2006 Stage 2 Sportster 1200 Custom.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 8, 2008)

Going today to get my permit.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a 2002 Honda Shadow ACE.  I purchased it after owning a Ninja 6R and was still young and stupid.  At the time couldn't get used to sitting upright, riding like I was bulletproof and not being able to do wheelies.  The Shadows are great bikes, you will be happy with it for a first bike.  Just watch out for all the idiots that don't pay enough attention to see motorcycles.


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 10, 2008)

I refuse to ride when there is snow or ice on the roads...other than that I ride whenever the mood strikes. and it strikes a lot.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 10, 2008)

Heading out this afternoon on my first ride.  Will be a short ride just to get use to the bike.  Can't wait!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 10, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> Heading out this afternoon on my first ride.  Will be a short ride just to get use to the bike.  Can't wait!




How was the ride?
My bad just saw the date on your post.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm looking to become one in the near future.  Currently tying up one loose end and then I'll be shopping for a ride.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't get much time on weekends, but do ride pert-near everyday to work and back.

'02 Yamaha V-star 650 custom


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 11, 2008)

capt stan said:


> 08 KLR 650..Street..... dirt it..... don't matter with mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I have put over a hundred miles on it in just two days, heading out again tomorrow afternoon after I get home from hunting.
Love my honda shadow.  I got my saddle bags put on yesterday and  when the parts come in for my windshield i'll get that put on,
then all i'll need is floor boards and a crash bar.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got a 05 Aero, love it, except for the seats.  Gotta be the worst things ever put on a motorcycle.  Which bags did you get and how do you like them?  Thanks and ride safe.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 14, 2008)

The saddle bags areTour Master.  They sit well on the bike, I realy like them.  I would like to put a Mustang seat on mine but at the price they are I can wait.  I looked at on 08 Aero,  but came across this 01 Shadow american classic for $3200.


----------



## capt stan (Oct 14, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> capt stan said:
> 
> 
> > 08 KLR 650..Street..... dirt it..... don't matter with mine!!!
> ...


----------



## snuffy (Oct 14, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> The saddle bags areTour Master.  They sit well on the bike, I realy like them.  I would like to pua Mustang seat on mine but at the price they are I can wait.  I looked at on 08 Aero,  but came across this 01 Shadow american classic for $3200.



Post some pictures.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 14, 2008)

Will post some tomorror.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 14, 2008)

The saddlebags are the Tourmaster Cruiser II Slant bags.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Pictures*

Hey where the pictures?
Heres mine.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 15, 2008)

Will take them this evening and post in the morning.  Got busy helping my daughter move last night and was to late when we got home.  Nice bike.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 16, 2008)

2001 Honda Shadow VT750 Ace Deluxe American Classic, still need to get a crash bar and some floorboards for it.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice
When we all going to get together and ride?


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 16, 2008)

Just let me know a few days ahead of time. Maybe we can get some more woody members and get a ride together to Hellen and
do a lunch.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 16, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> Just let me know a few days ahead of time. Maybe we can get some more woody members and get a ride together to Hellen and
> do a lunch.



Sounds good to me. Hard to get these guys together though.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 17, 2008)

2007 Heretige Softail Classic.  Any excuse to ride mine...honey need something from the store???  OK, I'll go!!
Of course that has/is kinda out the window with me being in Iraq for 14 months now....but next month!!  I will be on it cold weather be da$^%&&&.

AH17


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 17, 2008)

Give us a shout when you get home and we will try and get together and ride.   I'm with the 876 Eng. Co. in Toccoa 
National guard.  I think we are on the list for next year.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 17, 2008)

Armyhunter17 said:


> 2007 Heretige Softail Classic.  Any excuse to ride mine...honey need something from the store???  OK, I'll go!!
> Of course that has/is kinda out the window with me being in Iraq for 14 months now....but next month!!  I will be on it cold weather be da$^%&&&.
> 
> AH17



Thanks for your service.
Hollar when you get home and we will ride.


----------



## stub08 (Oct 17, 2008)

Again I to use any excuse to ride!! Mostly to work and back! 2006 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic!! LOVE IT!


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 17, 2008)

NICE!   Just bought arm rest for mine, putting on the wind shield
this weekend.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 17, 2008)

i ride a 2007 harley street glide. i live outside of macon ga. if you get this way riding call me at 4789552369


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 17, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> Just let me know a few days ahead of time. Maybe we can get some more woody members and get a ride together to Hellen and
> do a lunch.



Let me know,  I'll check and see whats happening, I should be in for a ride to Hellen.


----------



## 07FLH (Oct 17, 2008)

Ride when ever I can,mostly in NGA mountains.Let me know when and I'll be ready.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

when I get the chance to weekend or weekdays


----------



## Robert 31320 (Oct 17, 2008)

stub08 said:


> Again I to use any excuse to ride!! Mostly to work and back! 2006 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic!! LOVE IT!



Nice bike!  That's exactly what I've been looking at.


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 21, 2008)

I ride daily (although bike is still in the shop after the laydown from a reckless cager) Tank went back ordered from Honda, so hopefully in the next week or so! 

'02 Honda VTX 1800 C 

It was Blue Illusion, when I get it back, its gonna be the fast color!!

BLACK!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 21, 2008)

I would be in for a ride, but it is deer season...I guess I could break away from the woods for a Helen ride sometime.

Anyone going to the Atlanta Dragway Bikefest this weekend?  I am having a heck of a delima on hunting or going to the Bikefest.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 21, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> I would be in for a ride, but it is deer season...I guess I could break away from the woods for a Helen ride sometime.
> 
> Anyone going to the Atlanta Dragway Bikefest this weekend?  I am having a heck of a delima on hunting or going to the Bikefest.



First I've heard about it.  I might take my grandson.  What would be a good time to get there?


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 22, 2008)

georgia_357 said:


> First I've heard about it.  I might take my grandson.  What would be a good time to get there?



Gates open at noon.  There is a ride from Jackson EMC to the Atlanta Dragway that should arrive around the gates open time.  I will probably do the ride and go to the Dragway events.




> Ride For Life (money goes to fight Cancer) Ride will include a leisurely ride through the country with a lap around Peach State Speedway and end up at the Atlanta Dragway in Commerce where the group will get to make a pass down the drag strip. Ride will be Police escorted Entertainment and Door Prizes – 50/50 drawing Free Coffee and Donuts B4 the ride, Free Tee Shirt and Lunch will be provided by Jackson EMC at the Atlanta Dragway at no cost. Registration: 9:00 am Oct. 25th 2008 rain or shine Ride Departs: 10:00 am $30 one up, $35 for 2 up.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 22, 2008)

If any of you folks know of anyone who is looking to buy I'll be selling mine, my wife does not feel safe on it and wants a trike. 
Will be asking $4000 .  I have just put on a new windshield and brackets, new saddle bags with supports. See pictures on this thread.  Located in Mt. Airy, Ga.  706-968-8570 (cell)  
2001 Honda Shadow VT750 Ace Deluxe American Classis addition.
21000 miles. Has a few small scratches and a small dent in the exhaust.  run great, about 50 to 52 mpg. good tires.

Randy.
View attachment 195669


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, that didn't take long.  Good luck selling the bike and getting a trike.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 22, 2008)

I know, I realy like the bike but if she is not going to enjoy riding it then that defeats the purpose of having one.


----------



## artz (Oct 22, 2008)

I prefer to ride my bike year round. Did last year except in Febuary and it almost drove me nuts because of the weather.
2002 Kawasaki vulcan 1500 classic F.I.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> If any of you folks know of anyone who is looking to buy I'll be selling mine, my wife does not feel safe on it and wants a trike.
> Will be asking $4000 firm.  I have just put on a new windshield and brackets, new saddle bags with supports. See pictures on this thread.  Located in Mt. Airy, Ga.  706-968-8570 (cell)
> 2001 Honda Shadow VT750 Ace Deluxe American Classis addition.
> 21000 miles. Has a few small scratches and a small dent in the exhaust.  run great, about 50 to 52 mpg. good tires.
> ...



Hate to hear this.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 22, 2008)

As long has I have something to ride.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 22, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> I know, I realy like the bike but if she is not going to enjoy riding it then that defeats the purpose of having one.



Most true words I've read in a while.  It's no fun doing anything if your wife doesn't enjoy it.  I would have done the same thing.  Whatever you get, ride safe.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2008)

Rode mine around AMS yesterday after I got off work. That place is full of campers already.


----------



## capt stan (Oct 23, 2008)

I went for a ride after work on mine. Wife said she needed some bacon...........


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## *Finehunter* (Oct 23, 2008)

Ride any chance I get including most weekends!! I ride a 2006 Shadow VTX 1300.........awesome bikes!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2008)

Capt Stan
My girlfriend familey is from Hinesville, the Todds know any of them?


----------



## capt stan (Oct 23, 2008)

snuffy said:


> Capt Stan
> My girlfriend familey is from Hinesville, the Todds know any of them?




No can't say I do.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 23, 2008)

I use to ride. Had four bikes, all Honda's. Sold the last one I had (a Valkrye) - just getting too old to ride anymore.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Oct 23, 2008)

i ride too , i own a07 susuki boulavard 1500 (c-90) and a 03 susuki volusia wish  i could  get with you folks for a ride sometime.yall be safe.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 25, 2008)

Well sold it today,  but guess what I'm picking up Tuesday?  2009 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic 
LT. pearl white and gold.  Ordered the conversion kit for it to.  Pictures as soon as I get it.  O, and wife is happy


----------



## HGM (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like I'm late to the party... But, I'd look at *Voyager*, if I had to get more wheels on the ground..

Luckily, my wife doesnt mind if I ride alone. So, I usually do..


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 26, 2008)

The Voyager is what we are getting, I realy like what I've seen and will be able to take it off when she is not in the mood to ride.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good luck with the new bike.  Let us know about the Voyager, that looks like a pretty good idea.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 27, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> The Voyager is what we are getting, I realy like what I've seen and will be able to take it off when she is not in the mood to ride.



Good to hear. I would hate to think I had to get rid of my bike.
Was kinda cool ridding this past weekend.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 30, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> Well sold it today,  but guess what I'm picking up Tuesday?  2009 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic
> LT. pearl white and gold.  Ordered the conversion kit for it to.  Pictures as soon as I get it.  O, and wife is happy



Where them pictures?


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 30, 2008)

Will post pictures tomorrow. We do not have the conversion kit yet, will be about two weeks befor it comes in.


----------



## stub08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert 31320 said:


> Nice bike!  That's exactly what I've been looking at.


I really recommend this bike! Plenty of power for my first bike! I've wanted one since I was able to know what they were. My parents wouldn't get me one cause they said they would feel guilty if anything happened to me and they bought one for me, soo I was on my own and FINALLY got me a bike and this is what I picked out. I have no regrets getting the Vulcan!


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 31, 2008)

Left the camera at home, will try and post pictures form the home computer but  doubt it will work, so maybe Monday.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 3, 2008)

*Here she is!*

Here she is!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sharp bike.
How many miles did you put on it this past weekend?
I rode mine some after I got home from hunting yesterday.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 3, 2008)

Not many, about 20. Had alot going on this weekend.

rode to work this morning, just couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 3, 2008)

We need to plan a weekend ride before it gets to cold.


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice!

Be warned, it can be addictive to some people.  If your one of those addictive people, soon you will be trying to figure out how to strap groceries down, then your truck will not crank because the battery drained down from lack of use, finally you will sell your truck and swear off anything that does not have 2 wheels.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 3, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> We need to plan a weekend ride before it gets to cold.



Just let me know.
How about a trip to Freash Air BBQ.?
Then on th the motorcycle  museum in Julliette. Never been but have been by it.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 3, 2008)

We have already been looking at leather jackets, rain suits, travel bags etc.  Will be a long winter.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 3, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> View attachment 201452



Very nice!!!


----------



## stub08 (Nov 4, 2008)

GAcarver said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> View attachment 201452


Very Nice!! I LOVE my Vulcan!!


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 4, 2008)

Great ride, can't wait to head to Cherokee or Gatlinburg for a weekend.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 4, 2008)

Got a call from the dealer I bought the bike from, he siad that our conversion kit came in today. Pick it up tomorrow afternoon.  Will post pictures when we get it pu together.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 7, 2008)

How is the conversion going?


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 7, 2008)

I have most of it put together, I hope to finish it up this eveing.
Should have pictures Monday.  I plan on riding next weekend if the weather in nice.


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 7, 2008)

I ride a 2006 GSXR 600 w/ a few go fast mods. Also I have 750 motor being built to go in it.


----------



## joes37 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Weekend Warrior*

Yep wife and I ride just about every weekend just went to Helen last weekend leaves were just about rite


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 9, 2008)

i bought a honda xr 650L friday its a great bike


----------



## chevyguy (Nov 9, 2008)

Training wheels? Who's bike is it, yours or hers?


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 9, 2008)

Benefit ride in Helen Saturday Nov. 15th. for a 2 year old boy with brain cancer, Ride begins at Chatahoochee Biker Gear in Hellen and ends at Indian Creek Cycles in Commerce.  Registration starts at 
9:00 and ride begins at 11:00.  Lots of activities before ride starts.
$20.00 per bike.  I'll be there god willing and the creek don't rise.
Lets all try and get together and go.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 11, 2008)

GACarver,

What are the 2 bars that sticking up by your sissy bar?  ......nice bike!


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are the bars for the arm rest.  My wife wanted arm rest put on, like to have never found them for a regular bike. The arm rest come off when you don't need them.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh cool.  Again, nice bike.

Have you had it out on an interstate yet?  Curious as to how it handles highway speeds.  I've read quite a bit about them and just curious about it.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you get to do the ride Sat?
Any pictures?


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Nov 28, 2008)

*Harley & a Hoover*

What's the difference between a Harley & a Hoover...........look out son..here it comes


----------



## snuffy (Nov 28, 2008)

OL' Square Britches said:


> What's the difference between a Harley & a Hoover...........look out son..here it comes



I ain't your son.
I have heard the joke and think it is very disrespectful for you to post it in this thread.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Apr 14, 2009)

snuffy said:


> hey where the pictures?
> Heres mine.



did you buy that used? From a guy in douglasville?


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Apr 14, 2009)

I ride around 20k a year i ride a v-rod


----------



## PFDR1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Her name is Marilyn*

And I always go out riding fully dressed.


----------

